# Happy halloween Everyone !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

what ever u are all doing !!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone else scared sh##less by the witch ..i still am now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I never used to like her either miriam, she do look a bit scary now i suppose lol 
maybe ur more scared cause its halloween


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

emma .. like the "scary" one on the right  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN GIRLS


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy halloween everyone.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Loving the pictures girls   Where do you find them? That wicked witch of the west used to freak me out as a child and still does now!!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes they are great pictures.  Im all ready for tonight with plenty of sweets for all the kids who call.
Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Popsi isnt a very scary one  

cath Glitter graphics we get them from there is loads of different pictures to choose from! i think they brighten pages up 
if u click on the picture it will take u there hun !!!!!!!!

HAppy halloween everyone!!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Happy Halloween everyone!
I'm off on a date with your 'bum' man Emms..............got his number//


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah scouse but ull have to have him when i finish with him  oops dont tell my dh that  

ps ill pm you his number later  I have a feeling u will need glasses !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls

seems the trick or treat bug kinda got me and we are now going out on the beer dresses up

im wearing a full lenght goth dress


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats fab news kara i bet u will have a brilliant time hun !! 
sounds fab a goth dress ooo whats luke dressing up as 
Im going as a zombie   god help the state i get home in dh is on strict instructions not to drink much   so i can induldge more   
kara have a brilliant time tonight hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have a great time too

luke is going as a ghosty lol, im painting my nails black too, i will try and get a pic and post of ********. trouble is my mobile is a nightmare so the pic won't be that good


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona go black hair for the night


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds good kara u and look going to look spooky lol

Where are u going for a party is it in a pub or clu or house party


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are going on a pub crawl and then a club i think

i am using a wash in wash out, lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy your night girls... im doing an andi and eating the trick or treat sweets


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh I haven't bought any trick or treat sweets!!  Last year we didn't have any though so fingers crossed it'll be the same. All the children in our street are very little so perhaps that's why.

We're going to the pub for a drink (orange juice & lemonade for me) then getting a DVD and take away.  I still don't fancy curry so probably be fish & chips for me!
Anyone recommend a DVD?  We're hopeless as everytime we go to rent one we can't decide.
I like girly films but will compromise on an action type.  DH likes scary things.

Enjoy your halloween girls.
Hopefully FF will be back in the normal colours tomorrow as this is doing my head in


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy your parties girls, i am not doing anything as DH in work and i still not feeling 100%, but i dont mind staying in and watching tv and chilling


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im hoping theres a scary film on later but halloween was on the other night ...i better get looking ! i justhad my first trick or treaters 3 little girls...bless them there goody bags were nearly full


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara and ebonie enjoy your night out. don't scare too many people 

laura enjoy your night as well.

i have had 2 trick or treats so far i hope i don't get too many i have also started eating the chocolates.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I am currently in my pjs with joshuas trick or treat bucket and im eating all his sweets mwhahahahahaha we only had one lot of kids so i now have all those sweets to eat too... im gonna thro a party next year with my lil pumpkins lol  you lor drinking tonight


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i bet theres none left for josh now   it was quiet here too ..i only had 2 trick or treaters before i went up jeffs mums so im eating the leftovers too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls   Hope u had a good night last night, what ever it was u were doing!!

I think i had a few to many drinks lol but it was a good party,But omg i looked like a proper zombie by the end of the night (rough) make up smudged   well face paint i should say   If i can figure out how to upload a picture to here i will


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

how do you get black hair dye out lol opps

i look like a goth, im thinking of going and gettting bleach and adding some blonde streaks to the underneath


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl leave it in lol i think u have to wash it loads of times   might take a while though lol
did u have a good time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thinking of a colour stripper lol

it was brill apart from seeing someone who was told (so she said)she couldn't have kids and now is pregnant. so i just drank more lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Always the bloody same isnt it   hope you didnt let it get u down to much hun  
lol a colour stripper,
whats wrong with black hair kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im scared work will laugh at me lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol put a picture up of you kara ??
im trying to figure out how to do it, but it wont load   how do i resize pics ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

It the same colour as my hair kara   i quite like it, maybe i am being biased lol

How did u get the picture on here  plzz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats made me feel better, so far everyone likes it

i use photobucket


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol !! kara what r u like !! but honest opinon and I am like you fend or please i tell the truth

I think it looks FAB !! really lovely chick   it suits you x

emma... looking forward to seeing your photo now hun 

i am ok, just ordered loads and loads of things from the catalogue as need new clothes for our prep course (well thats my excuse and i sticking to it  ) xx .. 

had a bit of a drama this week as 3 pop socks have gone missing in our house we have searched everywhere for them high and low ! and one has been found this morning inside a big poo in the garden of popsi's !! so hoping the others find natures way out or we gonna have a lovely vets bill to pay   the little monster i dont know how she did it as she NEVER steals or chews anything at all !!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Is photo bucket private then/!! as i dont want to my pics to go public !!

lol @popsi little bug isnt she   i hope the others willl come out naturally for you all as well!!
Nice excuse to  buy new clothes hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi must be hungry lol omg though eating socks lol

thanks hun, so far everyone likes my hair which is shocking, i think i will leave it cause if i mess with it , it could get worst lol

ebonie i think you can put photo on private but not sure how, i need to get luke to upload a pic of us dressed up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. i would be careful or it could end up green !! i remember my hairdresser saying before that if you mess between light and dark it can go green !! now that would be scary and i really dont think it would suit you skin tone dear lol !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think your hair looks nice too i wouldnt mess with it ..it will fade in a bit im sure    emma are you still trying to upload yours...put them on ******** thats easy   naughty popsi dog! you better hide your socks from now on pmsl


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol yeah that is so true miriam it would be easier to load them on ********  
i can put it in my photo where lucy is now, but i need to resize it lol 
im going to look to see if there is a thread on ff on how to resize photos


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I like it kara, it really suits you dark! What's your natural colour?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You look like a temptress Kara LOL


----------

